# TheBreakRoom bugs



## versionDefect (Oct 8, 2021)

I had this problem on another computer too and I don't know where to post it so I'll put it here. For what ever reason on specific pages TBR doesn't load correctly.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2021)

It's being worked on.
Kind of a fix one thing and another thing breaks situation.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 9, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> It's being worked on.
> Kind of a fix one thing and another thing breaks situation.


you gotta love coding


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/site-layout-is-broken-two-of-the-external-css-files-are-wiped.27394/


----------

